

Spacewar – Fanatic Life and Symbolic Death Among the Computer Bums (1972) - anon808
http://www.wheels.org/spacewar/stone/rolling_stone.html

======
gruseom
This has Alan Kay _and_ Steve Russell, _and_ uses 'hacker' right, _and_
predicts that the ARPAnet will kill both newspapers and the music industry.
Talk about a lost classic!

~~~
noonespecial
Not to mention a real, live, bona fide use of the word dis-
Establishmentarianism(1) in the wild. Golden.

 _(1) Historical perspective: If you happened to be a theater major, hung out
with such, or even did sound and lights for some rinky-dink drama club in the
90s like me, you heard this word ad nauseam spoken by people who had no
earthly clue what it meant. For bonus points, they often stuck another "anti"
to the front of it._

~~~
com
I'm not sure that this article is using the word (1) in the 'canonical' way
either, so don't be too critical of your rinky-dink drama friends. They're
just modifying the language to suit their ends, just like everyone else!

 _(1) the word describes a political position regarding the relationship of
the UK government and the established church there. Therefore the
antidisestablishmentarians were campaigners against those campaigning for
disestablishing the Church of England_

------
luke_s
For those that are interested, you can play a javascript version of original
PDP-1 spacewar! here:

<http://spacewar.oversigma.com/html5/>

According to the excellent wikipedia article (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spacewar>! ) there is only one PDP-1 which is
currently operational, and yes it does play spacewar!

